# Aed



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone carry an AED, or have on on the job site? Ive seen them at big jobs like data centers, and in dams.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm trying to get them in the larger powerhouses. Some of the line crews carry them on their trucks.

It only makes sense especially since our trade has a high risk of electric shock, and it can make all the difference as far as survivability.

-John


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

IBEW191 said:


> Anyone carry an AED, or have on on the job site? Ive seen them at big jobs like data centers, and in dams.



All our projects have one .

We all had to take a course on how to use it but iam calling 911 with it or with out it .


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

piperunner said:


> All our projects have one .
> 
> We all had to take a course on how to use it but iam calling 911 with it or with out it .


 Thats a given.......


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

IBEW191 said:


> Thats a given.......


An aed does not work for all cardiac rythems but for the ones it does work on if appliedin the first couple minutes it increases survivability by about 80%.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> An aed does not work for all cardiac rythems but for the ones it does work on if appliedin the first couple minutes it increases survivability by about 80%.


 Right, this is why they are better on the job site to use before the ambulance gets there.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

IBEW191 said:


> Right, this is why they are better on the job site to use before the ambulance gets there.


Yep. Got one in my truck with my med bag.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I would love to have one. Always figured they were way out of the ballpark on price. What does a decent model go for?


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Electrical Student said:


> I would love to have one. Always figured they were way out of the ballpark on price. What does a decent model go for?


 Online they were between 1500 to 3000, i didnt know they were that cheap!


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

americanaed.com


----------

